# Cheeseburger



## lo2 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey I am going to make Cheese burger tomorow, but I do have a question for you. Hence I am writing.

I would like to melt my cheese so it is all soft, but in order to do so should I then put the slice of cheese on the steak or should I just put it in the burger when building my burger?

I am rahter short of time so a quick reply would be appreciated.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 11, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> Hey I am going to make Cheese burger tomorow, but I do have a question for you. Hence I am writing.
> 
> I would like to melt my cheese so it is all soft, but in order to do so should I then put the slice of cheese on the steak or should I just put it in the burger when building my burger?
> 
> I am rahter short of time so a quick reply would be appreciated.



After you flip the meat, add the cheese.

Was this fast enough?


----------



## lo2 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah so when I have fried one side and flip it to fry the other side I should put the cheese on the side which has already been fried? Correct?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 11, 2006)

you could also "stuff" your burger with the cheese.  That's what I do.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't even want to know what that would do to your BBQ if you put it on the raw burger


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 11, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> Yeah so when I have fried one side and flip it to fry the other side I should put the cheese on the side which has already been fried? Correct?



um....yup.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 11, 2006)

Correctamundo. 

Correct was too small of a message...lol


----------



## BigDog (Sep 11, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> you could also "stuff" your burger with the cheese. That's what I do.


 
Yeah, baby! This is where it is at!

I went to a restaurant when I was on duty with some cops (cops know all of the best places to eat) and this place has a burger called the Juicy Lucy. It's a 1/2 pound burger stuffed with your chouce of cheddar, American or swiss. T'was to die for, with some onion, pickle, and bbq sauce/ketchup.


----------



## cjs (Sep 12, 2006)

"so when I have fried one side and flip it to fry the other side I should put the cheese on the side which has already been fried? "

well, I have to disagree a little - unless your patties are about 1/8" thick. Don't add the cheese as soon as you flip the pattie, add it just before the meat is done to your liking. Maybe put the lid down (or add a lid to your pan) for a minute to melt the cheese and you're ready.


----------



## GB (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with cjs. The cheese does not take very long to melt. I would put it on a minute or two before your burger is done. A lid will help as well.


----------



## Constance (Sep 12, 2006)

If I'm frying my burgers, I take them out of the skillet when they are done and set them on paper towels to drain. That's when I add the cheese, and then cover with the skillet lid. The heat in the burgers is enough to melt the cheese without it liquifying and running off the burger.
I like to use sliced Velveeta, but the method works well with slices of American cheese, too.


----------

